# Quiz: Russian Architecture



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/arts/329960-are-these-buildings-russian-foreign

Have fun and education going together...


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

9/12, mainly guesswork...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

7/12 - a poor score gained by sheer guesswork - still, it does say that I'm 'marvellous'!


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Struck of luck on two questions I did not know but given the time peroid I guess correct rest I knew. My Aunts Husband is originally of Russia. He teached me well


----------

